# Aikido of Owensboro



## masurai (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been thinking about studying Aikido for along time, and found a dojo near where i work in Owensboro. I was wondering if there were any students here that could tell me what they think of the dojo and of sensei Caslin


----------



## nuxie (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been training here for several months now. I love it. Great people. Hope you went for a visit.


----------

